
Release 16: The 3GPP Industry Group Is Giving 5G a New Direction - Simturax
https://www.simturax.com/2020/08/release16-3gpp-industry-group-giving-5G-new-direction.html?m=1
======
nabla9
The article plagiarizes Michael Koziol s article
[https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/telecom/standards/5g-rel...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-
talk/telecom/standards/5g-release-16)

